# Honda HS622 Carburetor Problems



## Bigred (Sep 11, 2014)

Newbie to Snowblower Forums with my first Snowblower starting dilemna. Like new Honda HS622 not starting. It has been sitting for a few years with old fuel. I drained the fuel and pulled the carb off and gave it the once over cleaning the gum out of the float bowl and blowing it out. Refill with new fuel and the fuel running nice thru float bowl but no fire. Replaced the factory sparkplug with same NGK model and no-go. I put some fuel into the cylinder and it fires. I have sprayed ether starting fluid into the carb and it runs as long as there is ether spray.

Any suggestions on getting the fuel supply problem figured out before the real snow flies. I live in Alberta and we have our first taste of winter upon us.

Regards....Bigred


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you clean the main jet? It screws in the same hole that the bowl screw screws into after you remove the bowl.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

here's a link to a video of a honda gx carb being cleaned


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Sometimes it can easier just to replace the carb. While the one for the HS622 isn't cheap, fitting a new one can often make the difference between starting right up or many more hours of frustration trying to _perfectly_ and _spotlessly_ clean an old tired carb. 

If you have access to an ultrasonic cleaner, that would be ideal. 

There are two part numbers for the HS622 carb, and which one depends on the ENGINE serial number, stamped into the side of the engine block:

For ENGINE serial numbers <= 4796681, use part number 16100-ZH8-H31, list is $63.57.

For ENGINE serial numbers > 4796681, use part number 16100-ZH8-H32, list is also $63.57.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

As a fellow owner, I went to my dealer to get the equivalent of a carb rebuild kit. The gal behind the desk quoted me a price that ended being really close to an entire new one, within $10 if I remember correctly. 

Aside from that approach, I have found that the ultrasonic jewelry cleaner method works very well.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Honda Carburetors are very easy to work on. The main jet threads in and the emulsion tube is right above the threaded in jet. Generally you just need to unthread the jet and trmove and clean the emulsion tube and clean the carburetor body with some caburetor cleanwr in a spray can and reassemble and you are good to go. Make sure the tank is free of rust and clean too before hooking the carburetor up.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There is also a "screen" that incorporates the fuel nipple, on the bottom of the tank. It threads into the tank, and has an o-ring seal.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. that is why I farm all my carb work needs out to my jet mechanic next door neighbor. all I do is screw them up.


----------



## Markg2 (Nov 10, 2018)

[email protected]


Are you still monitoring this thread? I have a question regarding your post of 09-11-2014, 07:08 AM--


>>>>>There are two part numbers for the HS622 carb, and which one depends on the ENGINE serial number, stamped into the side of the engine block:


For ENGINE serial numbers <= 4796681, use part number 16100-ZH8-H31, list is $63.57.
For ENGINE serial numbers > 4796681, use part number 16100-ZH8-H32, list is also $63.57.>>>>>>


I'll post a new thread if no answer to this.


Mark


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i agree with Gustgo Guy.

remove that main jet and clean out. fairly easy. Honda carbs are fairly easy to clean. some good you tube videos on it from Honda.

better than paying close to $70 or more for new.


----------



## Markg2 (Nov 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Sometimes it can easier just to replace the carb. While the one for the HS622 isn't cheap, fitting a new one can often make the difference between starting right up or many more hours of frustration trying to _perfectly_ and _spotlessly_ clean an old tired carb.
> 
> If you have access to an ultrasonic cleaner, that would be ideal.
> 
> ...



The numbers on my HS622 do not match either of your numbers?


The sticker that lists the Family-VHN is: 163U1G1SA
The stamp on the engine block is: GC02-4827700


?????


Mark


----------

